# East West HollyWood Orchestra Problems



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 12, 2018)

Ok so I am quite annoyed and kind of regretting buying from this company as I have a powerful intel core I7 64gb of ram, 3.60gz Windows 10 pc working with FL studio 12.5, and when I load up my Hollywood Orchestra Diamond template my DAW is lagging bad and even force closed on me when putting stuff together for an hour (I was kind of expecting that to happen). What I don't understand is why they decided to make you have to load multiple upon multiple instances of play to use the instruments (Mostly the strings) and in having to load mics to each individual articulation, and having each individual articulation directed to a midi channel, I honestly thought my computer could handle it and I feel realistically it should. Any ideas on how to fix this issue?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 12, 2018)

If there's any part of your PC that will struggle with Hollywood Orch, it's your hard drive.
An SSD is recommended, or splitting libraries across multiple drives.
I'm not sure what you mean by "multiple on multiple instances of play". You can load multiple articulations in the one instance of Play, and route them to midi channels 1 to 16.
I dont have experience with FL Studio, but i know of others who use it who have had problems with large orchestral templates, regardless of how powerful their machine is.


----------



## Kubler (Jan 12, 2018)

I work with FL Studio 12 on a i7, 16 Go RAM, 3.6 Ghz, Windows 10 PC, I use the "powerful system" patches of Hollywood Orchestra (Diamond edition) and I never encountered any performance issue with it. Actually, Hollywood Orchestra is among the few libraries that never gave me any problem with CPU loads and samples playback, even when I was still on an old i5 with 8 Go RAM and FL Studio 10, so… I'm pretty sure that HO is not in fault there.



Andrew Qualls said:


> They decided to make you have to load multiple upon multiple instances of play to use the instruments



Are you saying that you load on instance of Play each time you have to load a new instrument ?



Andrew Qualls said:


> Having each individual articulation directed to a midi channel



I agree about that though, the overall absence of articulations keyswitches is annoying, halas justified. If I believe what they explain in their documentation PDF, HO's patches relies a lot on a shitload of scripts and individual parameters. This is what allows to achieve a high level of realism (the strings legatos are honestly mind-blowing), but stacking several of these inside one patch would probably increase a lot the risks of bugs and compatibility issues (in addition of being heavy to handle for the sample player)


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 12, 2018)

My guess is, and it is only a guess, is that is you were to load those same instruments with separate instances for each instrument( instrument, not articulation)in Vienna Ensemble Pro and connect to it from Fruity Loops, performance would markedly improve.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jan 12, 2018)

No idea what it could be, but can you try Reaper? Something tells me you won't have similar issues or that'll it take more instances for anything similar to occur. I'm pretty sure FL's been known to have CPU usage issues. At least you can be safer in thinking it's not something hardware related.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 12, 2018)

And as @Jdiggity1 mentioned, SSD's are an absolute must for the Diamond edition. What are you running the samples from?

Also, how many instances are you loading up?


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 12, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> If there's any part of your PC that will struggle with Hollywood Orch, it's your hard drive.
> An SSD is recommended, or splitting libraries across multiple drives.
> I'm not sure what you mean by "multiple on multiple instances of play". You can load multiple articulations in the one instance of Play, and route them to midi channels 1 to 16.
> I dont have experience with FL Studio, but i know of others who use it who have had problems with large orchestral templates, regardless of how powerful their machine is.


I forgot to mention those sorry, I do have the libraries split on 2 500gb SSD's and what I meant by multiple upon multiple, i said said that for emphasis on how many instances of play I have to load up


----------



## Kubler (Jan 12, 2018)

That's really strange. I don't even have HO on a SSD, I load it straight from its external drive via USB 3.0 and I never had any issue. What is the composition of your template exactly ? Just to compare with a typical project of mine.


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 12, 2018)

Kubler said:


> I work with FL Studio 12 on a i7, 16 Go RAM, 3.6 Ghz, Windows 10 PC, I use the "powerful system" patches of Hollywood Orchestra (Diamond edition) and I never encountered any performance issue with it. Actually, Hollywood Orchestra is among the few libraries that never gave me any problem with CPU loads and samples playback, even when I was still on an old i5 with 8 Go RAM and FL Studio 10, so… I'm pretty sure that HO is not in fault there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes like for example after I load all of the articulations for violins (which is one instance of play) I have to load another instance which i rename 2nd Violins and so on. the only instruments that dont have multiple play instances is woodwinds and percussion. The brass has only 2. every string instrument has its own play instance. I also use divisi so you can guess how many play instances are running.


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> And as @Jdiggity1 mentioned, SSD's are an absolute must for the Diamond edition. What are you running the samples from?
> 
> Also, how many instances are you loading up?


I am using 2 500gb ssd's


----------



## Kubler (Jan 12, 2018)

Andrew Qualls said:


> Yes like for example after I load all of the articulations for violins (which is one instance of play) I have to load another instance which i rename 2nd Violins and so on. the only instruments that dont have multiple play instances is woodwinds and percussion. The brass has only 2. every string instrument has its own play instance. I also use divisi so you can guess how many play instances are running.



Oh, yeah, I see. Well I admit that I've never used a template that big, so at this point, your problem may absolutely come from the amount of samples you loaded in your project I guess. HO's patches are heavy 

A solution would be to program your instruments one by one in subprojects, then mix your track separately, so that the only thing you have to worry about is your CPU. Unfortunately, unless you're like me and you write your entire score beforehand, that's going to limit you drastically when it comes to actually compose :-|


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> And as @Jdiggity1 mentioned, SSD's are an absolute must for the Diamond edition. What are you running the samples from?
> 
> Also, how many instances are you loading up?





Andrew Qualls said:


> I am using 2 500gb ssd's


14 instances of play are being used.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 13, 2018)

That is peanuts...must be something else going on. What are you using for an audio interface?


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 13, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> That is peanuts...must be something else going on. What are you using for an audio interface?


I don't use an audio interface but for audio I use Realtek Audio HD


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Andrew Qualls said:


> I don't use an audio interface but for audio I use Realtek Audio HD


----------



## Andrew Qualls (Jan 14, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


>


Doubt it, I have a semi large template for my kontakt instruments and it doesn't lag and act up. I honestly think the reason east west acts up is because of how it is required to load articulations into midi channels, and load mics into each articulation, to be honest if East West was like my kontakt instruments, I would probably only have to load up say around 5 play instances instead of 14


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 15, 2018)

Andrew Qualls said:


> I don't use an audio interface but for audio I use Realtek Audio HD



I suspect this is part of your issue. You really need a proper interface or soundcard to handle playback of your libraries. As it stands, you are relying on a cheap soundchip, which is intended for consumer-level use. The Realtek is not designed for DAW use. I doubt any of your Kontakt libs are as resource hungry as Hollywood Orchestra Diamond.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 15, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I suspect this is part of your issue. You really need a proper interface or soundcard to handle playback of your libraries. As it stands, you are relying on a cheap soundchip, which is intended for consumer-level use. The Realtek is not designed for DAW use. I doubt any of your Kontakt libs are as resource hungry as Hollywood Orchestra Diamond.




I agree, probably at minimum a goodly part of the problem.


----------

